#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  Why do small business fail?

## Bhavya

Based on Small Business Administration study, only half number of new businesses stay alive for the first 5 years and only 1/3 of new businesses are capable to live on for ten years. We can conclude that only 50 % of newly start businesses survive for the first 5 years and other 50 % of new businesses fail in the first five years. Here are some reasons why these small businesses fail.

1. Fail to have a strong leadership.
2. Less uniqueness and value.
3. Not in the trace with consumers needs
4. Having the unprofitable business model
5. Low financial management
6. Overextension and rapid development

Guys if you have any other reasons why small businesses fail to survive let them share here?

----------

